
Rust things I miss in C (2018) - arm
https://people.gnome.org/~federico/blog/rust-things-i-miss-in-c.html
======
arm
Previous discussion:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16412263](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16412263)

